# Hommosassa Ramp ???



## tom_in_orl

Not sure what you mean by farthest south but here are the places I have launched.

We had a Gheenoe mini-rally at this place. They have a ramp that I think you can pay to use. Nice cabins right on the water too.

Natures Resort

There is a public boat ramp here. This is right near Monkey Island.

Google Map


----------



## Guest

If you turn left at the light when you enter ****, follow the drive for several miles. Sorry I can't remember the names of the places but I think you can launch at the fish camp on the left side for a nominal fee but soon after is the marina with a single ramp. Can't miss it since everybody parks in a huge mowed field next to the road. Gets pretty busy on the weekends but does seem to move if you don't get in a hurry.

I would suggest launching at Ozello if you aren't skeerd of rocks, since it's between Hommosassa and Crystal River with a short run to the Gulf.


----------



## jmarkklock

Dave,
It depends on what you are going to do. If you want to go to the springs then natures resort or the segrass pub http://www.seagrasspub.com/ are the closest ramps to Homosassa Springs. Seagrass official policy is for guest only, but they never say anything as long as you do not leave the trailer in their parking lot. A lot of locals use it. If you are going towards the gulf than the ramp Tom mentioned at the Monkey Island or the ramp at Riverhaven Marina would be best because you can avoid some slow speed sections of the river. As Captn Ron mentioned, Ozello is great because the open gulf is very close to the Ramp it is about 7 miles north Homosassa then 9 or 10 miles west on Ozello trail.

http://www.riverhavenmarina.com/
http://www.macraesofhomosassa.com/


----------



## noeettica

Thanks so much ... I like to cruise , stop to take pictures not wanting to do open water ... speed zones are OK as long as I can get around 5 mph ... so it does not take 3 houres to go 2 miles ... Dave


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83

Hey Comer, I was just up there about 3 weeks ago and McRae's is awesome and also right next door is Riverside Resort which is where we stayed, took the Gheenoes out past Chassowitzka into the mouth of the river/ bay. The name of the road you follow to get there is S. Cherokee Way, Both places have launch access! Good Luck! ;D

http://www.riversideresorts.com


----------



## LoneRanger

OZELLO EATS MOTORS, STAY AWAY!



Got a prop I can borrow?  ;D


----------



## OZELLOrocksMYskiff

uhhh...yeah what they said!! Ozello is WAY to rocky for you. Youll have a better time in Bayport! ;Dno really...if you want the ****, Mcrays is the place man... Better be there EARLY on a weekend though...sure nuff during scallop season!!


----------



## Flyline

> OZELLO EATS MOTORS, STAY AWAY!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a prop I can borrow?   ;D



SEVERAL F_CKED PROPS IN MUH TRAY! ;D IT"S FREE!


----------

